# be quiet! Straight Power E7-CM-580W defekt?!



## Lyran (25. April 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe seit mehreren Monaten Probleme mit scheinbar zufälligem und unvermitteltem Ausschalten des Rechners. Dabei ist der PC entweder sofort aus oder er friert ein und der Bildschirm zeigt ein merkwürdig zerstückeltes Pixelmuster, wobei der Mauszeiger erhalten bleibt (Bild im Anhang). Grafikkarte und RAM habe ich in einem anderen PC getestet, die sind in Ordnung. Außerdem passiert es nach einem Absturz oft, dass die Beleuchtung meiner Logitech G15 flackert und der Bildschirm nach dem POST schwarz bleibt, während der Grafikkartenlüfter auf 100% dreht. Nach einem Reset bootet der Rechner dann meistens, wobei sich das Mainboard und Windows über den Absturz beschweren ("Overclocking failed", "Windows wurde nicht ordnungsgemäß heruntergefahren"). Manchmal bleibt der Bildschirm nach dem Booten auch einfach schwarz, dann geht der Bildschirm und den Stromsparmodus und nur ein Aus- und wieder Einschalten des NTs hilft.

Mein System:
_AMD Phenom II X6 1100T 3,2GHz@1,4V @ Scythe Mugen 2
Asus M4A79T Deluxe Bios Version 3303
4GB Corsair XMS3 1600 CL9 1,65V @ 1333 CL9 1,68V
MSI HD5850 Werks-OC @765/1125
Samsung F3 500GB als C:, Samsung F3 1TB für Spiele
Windows 7 64bit_

Ich bin bei der Suche nach einer Lösung meines Problems auf folgenden Thread gestoßen: Startproblem / Bootproblem des PCs durch BeQuiet Netzteil

Bin ich also auch von diesem Problem betroffen? Kann doch eigentlich nicht sein, dass das nach 3-4 Jahren durch mehrere Serien hindurch auftritt. Wie läuft jetzt die Garantieabwicklung ab? Kaufdatum war Februar 2010, also muss ich das Netzteil (ohne Kabel? ) wohl bei be quiet! einschicken?

Hoffe auf schnelle Hilfe

MfG


----------



## Cuddleman (25. April 2011)

z.B.: Betrachte bitte genauer die Leiterbahnen auf der Bestückungsseite am zusätzlichen +12V Anschluß. Sollten im Bereich der Spannungs-/Stromregelung Verfärbungen der sichtbaren Leiterbahnen zu sehen sein, gibt die Regelung des Zusatzanschluß bald den Geist auf. Spätestens, wenn das Board nur noch nach dem Anschalten kurz den Cpu-Kühlerlüfter anschupst und Teils, mit oder ohne Piepton das begleitet wird, weißt du es genau. Läßt du beim erneuten Versuch nach solch einem Viasko den Stecker weg, läuft alles aber ohne das der Rechner startet (es läuft kein Bios-Post). Ich glaub aber mal das du ein schwarz eingefärbtes MB hast, da wirds schon deutlich schwerer das zu sehen.

Sauge das MB ohne montierte Komponenten gründlich ab und versuch unter die Kühlkörper der Northbridge auch alles rein zu machen. Kleinste Metallspänchen z.B.vom Bohren, oder vom Schraubengewinde(!) gelangen schon mal da drunter, oder unter die Steckslot von z.B. Grafikkarte. Diese Kleinstmetallteilchen haben schon so manches MB zum "Schweigen" gebracht.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (26. April 2011)

Hallo Lyran

Warum denkst du, dass das Netzteil die Ursache sein soll?
Ich denke, du solltest dich bei deiner Fehlersuche eher auf die Grafikkarte und/oder den Speicher konzentrieren. 
Hast du das neuste BIOS auf deinem Board aufgespielt?


----------



## Lyran (26. April 2011)

Danke erstmal für die schnelle Antwort. 

Ich habe bisher folgendes gemacht:
MemTest 2 komplette Durchläufe -> keine Fehler
30Min FurMark -> keine Fehler, Temperatur i.O. 78°C
nach Treiberproblemen saubere Neuinstallation von Windows 7
Grafikkarte auf Catalyst 11.3 updated
12 Stunden Checkdisk /f /r -> keine Fehler
Bios resettet
Ram untertaktet von 1600 CL9 auf 1333 CL9
VCore erhöht (auf 1,4V)
Grafikkarte von WerksOC auf Standardtakt gestellt (725/1000 statt 765/1125)
Alle Windows Updates installiert
Bios auf Version 3303 updated

Ich habe also echt schon einiges durch. Das schwierige ist halt das Problem einzugrenzen, da der Rechner teilweise mehrere Stunden stabil läuft bis er abstürzt. Nach der Windowsneuinstallation dachte ich erst, mein Problem wäre gelöst da ich mehrere Tage lang nicht einen Absturz hatte. Allerdings geht der Rechner jedesmal wenn ich Prime95 anschmeiße aus und ich habe beim Spielen ebenfalls Abstürze. Die Temperaturen sind dabei alle im grünen Bereich (CPU 47 Grad, Board 35 Grad) und ich bekomme weder einen Bluescreen noch eine Fehlermeldung, der PC ist einfach aus. Meistens läuft der Rechner für mehrere Stunden stabil bis er abstürzt,  nach einem Absturz aber passiert es oft, dass er in den darauf folgenden  2 Stunden oft abstürzt. Und das auch im Desktopbetrieb, wenn keinerlei  Last anliegt. Und da die Symptome aus dem Sammelthread zum Thema be quiet Startprobleme mit meinen übereinstimmen bin ich zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass es am Netzteil liegen muss, zumal ich sofern möglich, alle anderen Komponenten getestet und somit als Fehlerquelle ausschließen kann.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (26. April 2011)

Interessant, dass der Rechner abschaltet, wenn du Prime 95 verwendest. Das könnte z.B. auf eine defekte CPU oder die Spannungsregelung der CPU auf dem Board hindeuten.
Das Netzteil kann auch abschalten, wenn auf dieser Leitung zu viel Leistung gefodert wird.

PS: deine Versteifung auf einen Thread, der mit deinen Problem nichts zu tun hat, ist auch wenig hilfreich!


----------



## Lyran (26. April 2011)

Der Rechner schaltet nicht sofort ab wenn ich Prime anstelle, sondern manchmal erst nach einigen Minuten. Ich möchte mich hier auf gar nichts versteifen, ich suche lediglich eine Lösung für mein Problem. Ich bin natürlich nicht 100% sicher, dass das Netzteil schuld ist, aber halte es momentan für wahrscheinlicher als eine defekte CPU. Wenn du andere Vorschläge hast, wie ich ohne Austausch-CPU den Fehler weiter eingrenzen kann, dann immer her damit  Ich will hier keine Marke schlecht machen, sondern lediglich meinen PC wieder ordentlich zum Laufen bringen..


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (26. April 2011)

Hallo Lyran

Ich hoffe, du nimmst es mir nicht übel, wenn es nicht so gut finde, dass man sich auf den Thread bezieht, oder? 


Dass du das abschalten des Rechners durch den Start einer Software provozieren kannst, ist schon einmal eine sehr wichtige Information und für die weitere Fehlersuche sehr nützlich.
Auch das es nicht sofort abschaltet.
Die Möglichkeiten, die bleiben wäre ein Temperaturproblem im Bereich der CPU und/oder des Chipsatzes oder ein Auslösen eines Schutzmechanismus des Netzteiles.
Eine Möglichkeit ist, dass die CPU überhitzt, eine andere ist ein zu warmer Chipsatz (oder Spannungsregler), das solltest du aber relativ leicht herausfinden können, wenn du einen Lüfter diese Gegend belüften lässt.


----------



## Lyran (26. April 2011)

Nein ist schon okay, kann ich nachvollziehen 

Ich werde dann sobald ich Zuhause bin (habe Urlaub) testen, ob es mit einem zusätzlichen Lüfter besser läuft. Kann ich eine zu warme CPU/Chipsatz nicht auch per Software erkennen? Hätte Aida64 und Asus PC Probe dafür zur Verfügung, die Spannungswandler werden dabei aber natürlich nicht erfasst.

Verzwickte Sache bei der Fehlersuche.. kann also an CPU/Board/Netzteil liegen?!

MfG


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (27. April 2011)

Lyran schrieb:


> Kann ich eine zu warme CPU/Chipsatz nicht auch per Software erkennen? Hätte Aida64 und Asus PC Probe dafür zur Verfügung, die Spannungswandler werden dabei aber natürlich nicht erfasst.


Theoretisch schon, praktisch hängt das davon ab, ob entsprechende Schaltungen implementiert wurden.
Am einfachsten ist es, einen Lüfter auf den Chipsatz bzw die Spannungsregler blasen zu lassen.



Lyran schrieb:


> Verzwickte Sache bei der Fehlersuche.. kann also an CPU/Board/Netzteil liegen?!


Ja, das sind die wahrscheinlichsten Ursachen.


----------



## Lyran (9. Mai 2011)

So melde mich jetzt nach Urlaub inklusive 3-tägigem Dauertesten wieder zurück. Habe den Rechner mit zu nem Freund genommen, der exakt die gleiche Hardware hat wie ich, um Teile tauschen zu können. Wollte ihm erstmal das Problem demonstrieren, nach 1 Stunde Prime lief der Rechner aber immer noch stabil  Also haben wir WoW gezockt, für insgesamt bestimmt 20 Stunden an den 3 Tagen. Was soll ich sagen, ich hatte nicht einen Absturz. Hab von ihm dann noch den Tipp bekommen, das es an meiner Steckdosenleiste liegen könnte, er meinte er hatte das mal, dass es an der Leiste lag. Hab den PC jetzt zuhause also auch mal an eine andere Leiste gesteckt und werde mal testen wie es damit läuft. Wäre ja der Hammer, wenn es wirklich daran lag.

MfG


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (9. Mai 2011)

Hallo Lyran

Es ist schön, dass du uns alle auf dem Laufenden hälst, vielen Dank dafür!
Auch dass du der Lösung einige Schritte näher gekommen bist, ist sehr gut. Und dass unser Netzteil nicht die Ursache ist, natürlich noch besser.


Berichte bitte weiter, ob du eine Lösung finden konntest (oder nicht).


----------



## Cuddleman (15. Mai 2011)

.....


----------



## Cuddleman (15. Mai 2011)

.....


----------



## Lyran (27. Mai 2011)

Habe jetzt eine andere Steckdosenleiste an einer anderen Steckdosenleiste getestet. Es lief bis heute alles gut, bis ich plötzlich wieder einen Absturz nach mehreren Stunden Idle und ein paar Stunden Spielen hatte. Das Bild aufm Monitor ist wieder ähnlich wie im Bild das ich angehängt hatte "zerpixelt", der Rechner war danach sofort aus, ohne Bluescreen. Hab ihn danach wieder hochgefahren, eine Stunde weitergespielt und das Spiel dann beendet. Hab mich dann kurz umgedreht, schau wieder auf den Monitor und plötzlich startet er neu. Bin also mal wieder am Anfang mit der Fehlersuche. HDD, Board, Graka? Keine Ahnung, weil die Zeiträume bis der Fehler auftritt so lang sind.

MfG


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (27. Mai 2011)

Hallo Lyran

Hättest du die Möglichkeit dir eine USV zu Testzwecken zu leihen?


----------



## Lyran (28. Mai 2011)

Eher nicht, werde aber mal nen Kollegen fragen ob er mir seins leihen kann.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (28. Mai 2011)

Hallo Lyran

Halte uns auf dem Laufenden!
Sollten deine Abstürze mit der USV der Vergangenheit angehören, dann weißt du, das dein PC in Ordnung ist...


----------



## Lyran (30. Mai 2011)

Habe leider keine Möglichkeit eine USV zu bekommen. Hatte heute aber das erste mal seit der Windows Neuinstallation einen Bluescreen: IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL

Edit: direkt nachdem ich diesen Beitrag geschrieben habe, ist er mir im  Desktopbetrieb wieder abgeschmiert, wieder IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL. Der  Rechner lief bis zum ersten Absturz für 4 Stunden stabil.


----------



## Lyran (30. Mai 2011)

doppel post, bitte löschen


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (30. Mai 2011)

Was sagt die Ereignisanzeige?


----------



## Lyran (30. Mai 2011)

Der Fehler der im Log angezeigt wird ist halt das unerwartete Herunterfahren oder, dass ein "aoddriver" nicht geladen werden konnte. Hab das beides mal als Screenshot angehängt und die Minidump von eben noch dazu.

Edit: Hab zu AODDriver.sys folgendes gefunden:


> This might be very minor, but literally everytime I boot up my computer,  this pops up in Windows error log: "The AODDriver4.0 service failed to  start due to the following error: The system cannot find the path  specified." Most people won't notice this, and I don't even know if it  has an effect on anything, but it's there. If you're using 11.3, go to  Event Viewer and take a look. I guarantee it will be there. What's  causing this exactly? I don't fully understand it, and it's kinda  bothering me.


http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2156398

Scheint also zum Grafiktreiber zu gehören und in irgendeinen Starteintrag den AODDriver einzutragen, obwohl er nicht existiert.

Edit2: Hier hat einer die gleichen Probleme wie ich http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=888188


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (31. Mai 2011)

Hm, schade dass du keinen Zugriff auf eine USV hast.

Aber hast du eine Schreibtischlampe? Flackert die hin und wieder, bevor der Rechner abschmiert?


----------



## Lyran (1. Juni 2011)

Ja hab alles mögliche an der Steckdosenleiste, da flackert nichts. Komisch ist ja auch, dass das System fast 1 Jahr komplett fehlerfrei lief und jetzt plötzlich mucken macht. Dabei habe ich nichts an der Hardware geändert und erst kürzlich Win7 neuinstalliert.

Edit: Der Rechner ist so oft abgestürzt, das ich nicht mal hier posten konnte. Nachm neustarten hat er dann kein Bild mehr gezeigt. Also wieder neugestartet, jetzt wollte er CHKDISK ausführen. Das habe ich ihn mal machen lassen und er hat sehr viele Dateieinträge verwaister Dateien wiederhergestellt. Danach stürzte er aber immer noch dauernd ab. Jetzt habe ich testweise eine andere Festplatte eingebaut, mit der läuft er seit 2 Stunden fehlerfrei. Kanns echt sein dass es an der Festplatte lag?


----------



## Veged (4. Juni 2011)

Ich klinke mich hier mal kurz ein, denn ich habe praktisch die gleichen Symptome wie du. Bei mir beschränken sich Abstürze, Bluescreens, zerstückelter Desktop allerdings auf die ersten Minuten nach dem Start. Wenn der PC 10 Min läuft, dann läuft er auch einige Tage durch, wenn er muss.
Wenn er allerdings abschmiert oder ausgeht habe ich auch teilweise ein schwarzes Bild und kein POST sowie einen 2 Sekunden durchgehenden Piepton.
Bis auf das Netzteil habe ich keine gleichen Komponenten verbaut. Gut nen 965BE geht auch noch in die Richtung.

Allerdings kommt heute meine neue Hardware an. Das wird ein komplett neuer PC...nur das Netzteil bleibt erhalten, da ich dachte, dass es wohl kaum an diesem liegen kann 

Spätestens morgen oder Montag sollte die Kiste laufen. Wenn es dann immer noch zu Abstürzen kommt, kann es ja nur am NT liegen. Ansonsten wars halt irgendwas Anderes. 
Bzw. kann ich mich dann dranmachen und auf die Fehlersuche gehen. Irgendwo werde ich wohl noch ein altes NT rumfliegen haben.

In diesem Sinne
Veged


----------



## Lyran (6. Juni 2011)

So, heute dann auch mit der getauschten Festplatte der erste Bluescreen, lag also doch nicht an einer defekten HDD. Jetzt stehe ich wieder bei null


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (6. Juni 2011)

Ich schreib dir dann mal 'ne PN...


----------



## Lyran (16. August 2011)

Wollte, auch wenn es schon eine Weile her ist, anmerken, dass es definitv NICHT am Netzteil liegt, habe das einem längeren Test in einem anderen PC unterzogen und es hat seinen Dienst gut verrichtet. Danke nochmal an dich Stefan, für den netten und kompetenten Kontakt.

Ich habe jetzt letztendlich die Windows-Boot Festplatte als Übeltäter ausgemacht und vorerst durch eine alte HDD ersetzt, die defekte Samsung HDD ist schon verpackt und geht jetzt zur RMA.


----------

